# Bluenose Purebred



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

Few burning questions:

1. How difficult is it to breed a bluenose since it's recessive?
2. If you have a bluenose pit, is it likely that its a purebred ABPT or AST or even an AB?

I'm asking this because I have no clue about my girl's lineage. No one's ever questioned that she's a pitbull-type breed. I didn't get her pedigree, but her ears were cropped before we received her, along with her sisters. We got her for $200 and I don't know if she came from a backyard breeder (since they clearly lost money from her). I tried contacting the guy who sold her but sadly he's never responded back.

She has wonderful temperament. She has allergies but nothing major. She's growing well. We're in LA, so I'm speculating what her story might be. I thought maybe she was a little lab in her or retriever. Does anyone else _see_ another breed in her? Her face is not as jagged or crisp as other pits I've seen. It's sorta...soft? Her tongue is massive though. A lot of people have commented on that.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Well we cannot tell you what she is we can however tell you what she is not and that is full bred anything. She's not an American pit bull Terrier, she is not a lab, she is not an American Bully and she is not a staffy. Without papers you'll never know what she is. Which doesn't change anything. She's a beautiful dog that makes you happy and for the most part she is healthy so enjoy her and quit speculating on her breed. It's impossible to ever know. Not even a vet could tell you and they're lying if they do.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

I would like to add that 'bluenose' is not a type or bloodline or anything really of 'pit bull'. It's simply the color of the nose. If you're talking about breeding HER, I wouldn't. She's most likely not even pure bred, and that'd make you no better than the BYB that she came from. Blue dogs and 'blue nose' dogs aren't really a rarity since they're a favorite among BYB's. so it can't be that hard to breed one.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome to GP 

A blue nose has nothing to do with being purebred .. if you didnt recieve papers with her then there is a good chance shes not purebred.. lots of mutts gets their ears cropped .. not just apbts


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I will also add that yes you got her from a byb.They did not lose money by you paying $200 for her.You over payed.There is no way in hell that I would pay $200 for a dog without papers.The last dog I got I only payed $50,and that was with papers!
Please do not breed her.All you will be doing is adding to the over population of pit bull type dogs getting breed,ending up in shelters,and then ultimitely getting put to sleep.
Congrats on your new addition though.She's a pretty dog and I'm sure will make you a good pet.And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

everyone here has posted some good advice. there is no purebred "bluenose" anything. its not a breed just a color... i hope ur not talking about breeding her, dont do it. any dog that is a black has a genetic chance to throw blue. and if u breed 2 blue dogs, u might not get all blue pups, but u will most likely get some blue pups. not rare at all. also u stated here u got ur girl with her ears cropped but in the other thread on mole skin taping u were saying that the mole skin worked good for her. so when u got her was the crop fresh?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

mutt,,,,,,,


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys! Her ears were healed when I got her. No stitches. Just one scab so I'm guessing it might've been done a month before we got her (6 weeks? Is that normal?)

She's been spayed so I never had the intention of breeding her. All my animals are fixed and I don't think I'll go into the breeding arena anytime soon. I did think about it briefly because I'd like to buy a ranch. But I live in the city and there's already a lot of animals running the streets with irresponsible owners. Plus...it just sounds like a lot of work.

I asked about the other breeds on her because I'm working her. She's only 5 months but I started her up in search and rescue. She's doing pretty well. I wish I had a better idea of where she came from. I don't think she was bred for fighting because she's so friendly, and her structure didn't seem like the right type. She does have massive drive though. Some say that working dogs might lose their fire after puppyhood. So far so good, though.


----------

